# Breaking Bad



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

Moin, Leute.

Hab gesehen, hier gibts ja noch garkeinen Thread zu der besten Serie allerzeiten ( :'D) daher hab ich mal fix einen aufgemacht. Hab gedacht
hier könnten Fans der Serie ja ein bisschen drüber reden und Ideen und so austauschen!

Schon jemand die neusten Folgen gesehen? (Staffel 5 9-11)? Ich find die extrem krass. Gestern Episode 11 geschaut und echt erstaunt gewesen, wie krass es da nun hergeht.



Spoiler



Der Moment in dem Jessy rausgefunden hat, dass Walt hinter der ganzern Sache mit brock steckte war schon geil.


----------



## Metalic (28. August 2013)

Ich wollte mit dem Kauf der fünften Staffel warten, bis die "zwei Hälften" deutlich günstiger sind oder es alle 16? Folgen auf einer Bluray gibt.


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

Achso. Ja ich glaub es werden insgesamt 16 in der fünften Staffel. Ich guck im Moment immer nachts den Livestream der Folgen auf AMC.


----------



## Metalic (28. August 2013)

Bin mal gespannt wie lange es noch dauert, bis alle 16 Folgen in Deutschland erhältlich sind. Sind in den USA schon alle im Tv zu sehen gewesen?


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

Ne, die dritte Folge der zweiten Hälfte bzw. die elfte Folge wurde am Sonntag ausgestrahlt und jede Woche folgt eine weitere.


----------



## wievieluhr (28. August 2013)

jop Breaking Bad - BEST

letzte Folge war schon crank ..... 
will ja nich Spoilern .... 
Bloß is Fraglich wie sich das Entwickelt ohne dass des dann nicht weitergeführt werden kann.



Spoiler



finds schon ziemlich krass wie :
1. der Jessy am abrehen ist.... ich meine so krass hat der sich doch ncih mit mike angefreundet......
2. war der Move mit dem Video von Walter so ziemlich das abgefahrenste ever.....
3. Den seine Raute (Skylar) scheint mir doch mittlerweile recht abgebrüht....
nach dem Motto:
 ich koche Meth .... ah ok , kein ding....
wir müssen geld waschen ..... ja klar kein ding......

4. Negativ.... finde der übergang von erster hälfte der staffel is recht komisch .... das is meiner meinung nach ne zu Nebensächliche Nebenhandlung geworden .... ich meine der markiert vor den mexikanern den "Schwerhoden-träger" und jetzt geht da nix mehr? 



Edit : Spoiler eingefügt.... vielen dank für den Tipp


----------



## Fexzz (28. August 2013)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> jop Breaking Bad - BEST
> 
> letzte Folge war schon crank .....
> will ja nich Spoilern ....
> Bloß is Fraglich wie sich das Entwickelt ohne dass des dann nicht weitergeführt werden kann.


 
Schreib Spoiler einfach in den [.Spoiler] TEXT [/Spoiler] (ohne Punkt im ersten natürlich)

Edit: Meh, jetzt kann ich das bei Google Direkt echt nur per Kreditkarte kaufen? Na toll -.-

Edit 2: Oh, im falschen Thread editiert. Haha.


----------



## Low (25. September 2013)

Sonntag kommt die letzte Breaking Bad Folge. Irgendwie bin ich doch sehr traurig...


----------



## red089 (26. September 2013)

Allerdings, ich habe diese Serie verschlungen wie sonst was. Meiner Meinung tatsächlich, mit Abstand, die beste Serie. 
Wahnsinn welch hohes Niveau, trotz der 5. Staffel, gehalten wird. Breaking Bad .



Spoiler



Die letzte Folge, als er in dieser Bar seinen Sohn und dannach die DEA angerufen hat. Und dannach die Polizei die Bar stürmt und er nicht mehr da sitzt und dann das Breaking Bad Theme ertönt, aaaaaaallllltttteeeeerrr Gänsehaut!!!!!


----------



## X2theZ (26. September 2013)

@red089 und alle die s05e15 schon gesehen haben ^^

NOCHMAL - SPOILER *NICHT* ÖFFNEN, WER NOCH NICHT SO WEIT IST



Spoiler



tja - dass elliot und seine frau gretchen ihn so dermaßen in aller öffentlichkeit im tv demütigen,
hat ihm eindeutig die sicherungen rausgehaut!!! XD
von 1 minute auf die andere - vom "ergeben" und stellen der DEA - zum BLUTRAUSCH XD
ich hab mich da in ihn hineinversetzt, als er da in der bar sitzt und fassunslos dem interview im tv folgt.
wenn er die firma mit elliot und gretchen gemeinsam gegründet und geführt hätte, hätte er bzw.
seine family keine geldsorgen und ALLES wirklich ALLES aus den 5 staffeln wäre nicht passiert, weil
dann hätte er sich die "sonder-therapie" gegen seinen krebs mit links selbst leisten können.

und die beiden fahren ihm öffentlich mit dem arsch ins gesicht, nur weil sie ihre aktien retten wollen XD


 
ich freu mich schon sooooooooooooooooooooo auf sonntag XD
das wird einfach zu geil!


edith: btw gute idee eigentlich mit diesem thread @ersteller 
weil ich bin mir sicher, dass wir noch einiges besprechen/diskutieren können, AUCH wenn bb dann aus ist!


----------



## Metalic (26. September 2013)

Ich habe noch immer die ganze fünfte Staffel vor mir. Noch keine einzige Folge daraus gesehen. Das wird ein Spaß 
Aber ich wollte trotzdem immer noch warten, bis es hier eine Bluray mit allen 15 Folgen zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## X2theZ (26. September 2013)

Metalic schrieb:


> ...mit allen 15 Folgen...



korrigiere: 16


----------



## wievieluhr (26. September 2013)

ich kenne einfach keine andere serie, die man so verschlingen will wie breaking bad ..... letzte folge erst wieder so lust gekriegt für immer weiter zuschauen....


----------



## red089 (26. September 2013)

@X2theZ

nur öffnen wer auf aktuellen Stand ist:



Spoiler



Ja stimmt, ich bin soo gespannt was Walt ,oder soll ich Heisenberg sagen ^^, machen wird. Am Anfang der fünften Staffel sieht man ja wie er ne Dicke Wumme dabei hat, sowie aus seiner alten Wohnung das Rizin?? holt. Es ist kaum zum aushalten 



Ich bin so begeistert von der Serie dass ich am überlegen bin von Amazon das Breaking Bad Die komplette Staffel Serie Deluxe Gift Set zu holen. 
http://www.amazon.de/Breaking-Bad-k...&qid=1380185434&sr=8-13&keywords=Breaking+bad

Nur warum is das Fass schwarz , in Grün oder Gelb wärs viel cooler.


Spoiler



Los Polos schürze xD


----------



## Fexzz (26. September 2013)

Hey, schön zu sehen dass hier nun doch noch mal ein wenig Aktivität entsteht 



Spoiler



Die letze Folge hat mich echt umgehauen. Sie war so total anders als die bisherigen Folgen in meinen Augen, aber dennoch so gut, so ruhig. Wie die Ruhe vor dem Sturm. Und die Szene in der Todd Andrea erschießt..alter falter. Von dieser entfernten Aufnahme, nicht wirklich brutal, aber doch so schmerzhaft, vorallem für Jesse. In dem Moment hab ich echt meinen Fernseher angeschrieben, haha 

Und dass Gretchen und Elliot nun wieder reingebracht wurden...schöner Zug, Vince Gilligan hat uns ja versprohcen dass es keine losen Enden geben wird.

Meine Theorie( auch wenn die vermutlich, wie bisher auch immer, völlig daneben geht (Danke Vince Gilligan )): Rizin ist entweder für Gretchen und Elliot oder für Lydia und die M60 ist für die Nazis.

Ich denk mal Walt wird die Nazis alle über den Haufen ballern, Jesse rausholen, sich noch an dem Rest rächen und joa. Entweder stellt er sich, oder knipst sich selbst aus, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er fliehen wird.

Ich bin sehr gespannt und aufgeregt, aber gleichzeitig auch unendlich traurig, dass dieses Meisterwerk einer Serie zuende geht.



Edit: Trevor durch Elliot ersetzt, haha. Wie komm ich nur auf Trevor.


----------



## X2theZ (26. September 2013)

geiles geschenk-set @red
danke für den hinweis!
das würd ich mir glatt selbst schenken XD



Spoiler



das fass könnte deshalb schwarz sein, weil es so eines von denen ist, womit walt seine 80 mille transportiert hat. oder vertue ich mich da jetzt mit der farbe - verdammt, es sind schon so viele fässer in dieser serie vorgekommen ^^

am geilsten wars doch, als die weißen fässer zum einsatz kamen XDDDD zwecks "spurenbeseitigung" ^^


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (26. September 2013)

Hab mir neulich mal mangels Serien (Californication/Game of Thrones - neues Material dauert bissl...) nach einer neuen umgesehen und bin bei Breaking Bad gelandet. Bin grad am Anfang der dritten Staffel, vierte liegt schon bereit und fünfte kommt dann auch danach x)

Und bisher muss ich echt sagen: Wahnsinn...

Kannte den Bryan Cranston ja nur als den bekloppten Vater aus Malcolm Mittendrin. Und dann den so zu sehen? Super =D
An die Leute die schon durch sind: Ist wirklich dann schluss? =( Oder gibts eventuell noch ein Hintertürchen, dass die Regisseure des ganze eventuell irgendwann nochmal weiterführen können?


----------



## X2theZ (26. September 2013)

nach der 16. folge der 5. staffel an diesem sonntag ist definitiv schluss.

es war aber bereits die rede von einem spin-off der serie (wahrscheinlich ein prequel) mit dem anwalt saul goodman - vom selben regisseur!!!


----------



## Fexzz (26. September 2013)

RippchenMitKraut schrieb:


> Hab mir neulich mal mangels Serien (Californication/Game of Thrones - neues Material dauert bissl...) nach einer neuen umgesehen und bin bei Breaking Bad gelandet. Bin grad am Anfang der dritten Staffel, vierte liegt schon bereit und fünfte kommt dann auch danach x)
> 
> Und bisher muss ich echt sagen: Wahnsinn...
> 
> ...



Sonntag ist defintiv Schluss. Wobei ich persönlich finde, dass das ganze nun schon ein wenig gerusht rüberkommt. Die hätten mit dem ganzen Rest locker nochmal 2-3 Episoden mehr auffüllen können.

Aber jo, es gibt dann eben noch den Saul Goodman Spinoff, glaube aber nicht, dass der ansatzweise an BB rankommt, auch wenn Saul super ist


----------



## wievieluhr (26. September 2013)

Stichwort
- Petition -
das muss doch der Crew auch mega Spass machen oder nich?
nich dass das ein Ende wie in Der Pate 2 wird wo alle gekillt werden .....


----------



## RippchenMitKraut (26. September 2013)

Stimmt von der Serie und Saul hab ich auch schon gehört. Nur wirklich was drunter vorstellen kann ich mir nicht. Aber so einige Szenen und Situationen aus nem anderen Blickwinkel sind dann doch wieder lohnenswert. 

Glaub aber, dass eher Fans der Serie damit angesprochen werden und eher weniger neue Zuschauer generiert werden. Könnte ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen. ^^


----------



## Fexzz (26. September 2013)

Ich könnt echt kotzen. Hab über Monate nun 3 Serien verfolgt, Suits, Breaking Bad und Shingeki no Kyojin und Suits ist letze Woche geendet und die anderen beiden enden diese Woche. Und jetzt steh ich dann mit gar nix mehr zum gucken da


----------



## X2theZ (26. September 2013)

empfehlungen:

1. siehe meinen avatar ^^ (kommt zwar nicht an bb ran, aber auch unglaublich fesselnd - zumindest ist es mir so ergangen)
also die heißt "sons of anarchy". und jetzt fängt, oder hat schon angefangen - weiß ich net so genau, die sechste staffel in den usa an.

2. game of thrones
werd ich jetzt nach bb starten. wird auch im internet und im freundeskreis weitgehenst nur gelobt


----------



## Fexzz (26. September 2013)

Joa, Game of thrones wollte ich mal weitergucken, hab bisher erst 4 Folgen von Staffel 2 geguckt ^^


----------



## Low (26. September 2013)

Von GoT hab ich Staffel 1 geguckt. Selten so ein scheiß gesehen. 
Breaking Bad wird mit vielen Kollegen zusammen auf der großen Leinwand geguckt und anschließend eine Trauerfeier in der nächsten bar


----------



## red089 (26. September 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Sonntag ist defintiv Schluss. Wobei ich persönlich finde, dass das ganze nun schon ein wenig gerusht rüberkommt. Die hätten mit dem ganzen Rest locker nochmal 2-3 Episoden mehr auffüllen können.
> 
> Aber jo, es gibt dann eben noch den Saul Goodman Spinoff, glaube aber nicht, dass der ansatzweise an BB rankommt, auch wenn Saul super ist


 
Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. In der letzten Folge is einfach ein rießen Sprung passiert, wäre schon gewesen



Spoiler



zu sehen wie es Skyler so geht mit den Medien im Rücken etc., leider wurde das ja mehr oder weniger übersprungen


----------



## Low (30. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ende.


----------



## X2theZ (30. September 2013)

**** JO!
ich kann es kaum mehr erwarten!
heute abend nach der arbeit wird finale geguckt


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (30. September 2013)

Ich hatte mich bisher hartnäckig geweigert eure Spoiler anzuklicken, aber nun habe ich die vorletzte Folge auch gesehen. 

Ich muss schon sagen, ich war nie ein großer Seriengucker, aber BrBa hat mich echt umgehauen. Ich kenne bisher keine Alternative, die mit jeder neuen Staffel nochmal das hohe Maß an Tiefgang, Anspruch, Unvorhersehbarkeit und Spannung überbietet. Was Vince Gilligan hier geschaffen hat, bekommen die meisten Regisseure mit einem Kinofilm nicht hin.



Spoiler



Ist schon irgendwie ziemlich böse, der armen Andrea einfach so das Licht auszuknipsen. Ich finde es krass, wie schockierend die sowas rüberbringen, ohne großartig mit Splattereffekten rumzuhantieren. Ich bin schon gespannt wie ein alter chinesischer Regenschirm, was wohl in der letzten Folge passieren wird und denke auch, dass Walt am Ende nicht überleben wird, er sich aber an Todd und den anderen noch rächen und Jesse befreien kann. Dass es für Walt selbst ein Happy End haben wird kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da es im Prinzip ja die ganze Serie über wie ein roter Faden immer schlimmer für ihn und alle anderen wird und deswegen wird er bestimmt aus moralischen Gründen durch seine "kriminelle Karriere" auch nicht davonkommen. Außerdem hat ja wieder mit dem Krebsausbruch zu kämpfen...


----------



## Fexzz (30. September 2013)

Heute Abend guck ich die letze Folge. Argh ich bin so aufgeregt. Ich versuch schon tierisch alle möglcihen Spoiler etc zum umgehen. Reddit und Facebook sind für heute gestrichen


----------



## X2theZ (30. September 2013)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich versuch schon tierisch alle möglcihen Spoiler etc zum umgehen. Reddit und Facebook sind für heute gestrichen


 
jo - das ist echt gefährlich! ^^
hab schon die panik, dass mich irgendein freund, der das finale schon gesehen hat, anruft, und volle pulle drauf los plappert XD

btw.
diesem thread hier trau ich vom gefühl her auch nicht mehr so ganz übern weg 
schließlich hat es die letzte ja gestern schon in den usa gespielt und theoretisch könnt man sie schon gesehen habe.
(ohne untertitel)


----------



## Fexzz (30. September 2013)

X2theZ schrieb:


> jo - das ist echt gefährlich! ^^
> hab schon die panik, dass mich irgendein freund, der das finale schon gesehen hat, anruft, und volle pulle drauf los plappert XD
> 
> btw.
> ...



Ach das geht schon...ich leb gern gefährlich


----------



## red089 (30. September 2013)

Leute, wer hat den das finale geguckt?

Ich habs mir eben reingequetscht, Urlaub yeah ^^

alter.... ich bin fertig


----------



## Metalic (30. September 2013)

Ich nehm das Ganze sehr entspannt.Habe von Staffel fünf noch nicht eine Folge gesehen. Schau aber derzeit Staffel eins - vier nochmal


----------



## Low (30. September 2013)

Hab es heute Nacht mit Kollegen geguckt. Das Ende hab ich mir 1:1 so vorgestellt.


----------



## red089 (30. September 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Hab es heute Nacht mit Kollegen geguckt. Das Ende hab ich mir 1:1 so vorgestellt.


 
Ohne jetzt zu Spoilern, dass ist das erste mal das ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig lag. 

Ich bin wirklich ein bisschen traurig dass es nix mehr neues zu Breaking Bad geben wird, aber die Serie is meiner Meinung nach perfekt Abgeschlossen.

Edit: Kommt mal in die Pötte ^^ Ich will eure Meinung zum Ende hören!


----------



## Fexzz (30. September 2013)

Habs grad zuende gesehen.



Spoiler



War geil. Das mit den Nazis und dem Rizin für Lydia und so hab ich kommen sehen, aber nicht exakt in der Ausführung so erwartet. War großartig. Das witzigste für mich war: Ein Kumpel hat mic hgetrollt und mir "versehentlich" gespoilert, dass Jesse stirbt. Und ich hing da, die ganze Zeit für ihn gehofft, obwohl ich ja dachte, dass er stirbt. Und dann...überlebt er doch. Das war großartig. Schöne Folge, großartige Serie.

Walt war das erste mal in der Serie wirklich ehrlich zu sich selbst und den Zuschauern. Klasse.

.... aber was ist jetzt mit Huell? http://i.imgur.com/3fLfUwJ.gif D


----------



## X2theZ (30. September 2013)

auch schon gesehen.



Spoiler



war wirklich ein absolut würdiges ende! dass walt auch stirbt, war auch schon irgendwie klar. 
dieses "seele reinwaschen" von walt mit skyler und mit jesse war auch toll. und dass jesse seine genugtuung mit der rache an todd bekommen hat, war für mich auch sehr emotional.
meine hochachtung auch gegenüber gilligan, weil er walt nicht bombastisch oder übertrieben theatralisch abtreten hat lassen.
für mich ein perfektes ende!
bin froh, dass ich dieses stück tv-geschichte miterleben durfte 

die idee mit der pumpe im kofferraum war grenzgenial XD

und fexzz!
VIELEN DANK FÜR DIESES GIF!!!!!!!!!!
das kannte ich noch nicht und hätte mir fast vor lachen in die hose gemacht XDDDDDD


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (3. Oktober 2013)

So, nun habe ich die letzte Folge auch gesehen. Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr guter und emotionaler Abschluss der besten Serie, die es bis dato gibt. Nirgendwo sonst haben die Charaktere soviel Tiefgang oder die Plots so eine bis ins letzte Detail ausgeklügelte Handlung. Also wenn es für Serien Oscarverleihungen gäbe, dann wäre klar wer das Rennen macht. 



Spoiler



Wie ich es schon eine Seite vorher schrieb, war das Ende für mich wie erwartet und dennoch außergewöhnlich und Heisenberg - like in der Handlung. Abschließend wäre zu sagen, dass ich von Anfang bis Ende der Serie den Übergang bzw. die Entwicklung der Story grandios halte. Erst wird aus Walther White - Heisenberg und am Ende ist Heisenberg - Walther White. Auch wie Jesse über die Staffeln hinweg immer wieder mit sich selbst und seiner Gefühlswelt hadert und stets damit scheitert, ein bisschen Ruhe in das ganze Chaos zu bringen: 

Oder wie der anfangs prollige, großschnäutzige Hank immer ernsthafter und verbissener wird und nach einer unermüdlichen Jagd auf Walther sein tragisches, hasserfülltes Ende findet ist einfach WOW! Einzig zu Saul Goodmann hätte man nochmal was bringen können, ob und wie er am Ende davongekommen ist. Aber naja - let's skip that part.

Ich denke, wenn Staffel 6 hier in Deutschland im Handel erscheint, schaue ich mir erstmal von Staffel 1 bis Ende nochmal alles an.


----------



## Low (11. Oktober 2013)

Gibt keine Staffel 6


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Oktober 2013)

Low schrieb:


> Gibt keine Staffel 6


 
Ähm, und warum wird die dann überall so deklariert? Meist lese ich entweder was von Finale Season oder Season 6.
Zum Beispiel hier: klick und klick


----------



## Fexzz (11. Oktober 2013)

Keine Ahnung, aber es ist falsch. Es gibt keine Staffel 6. Die letzen 8 Folgen, die kürzlich veröffentlicht wurden (inklusive Finale) waren die Folgen 9-16 der fünften Staffel.


----------



## Low (11. Oktober 2013)

So ist es.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (11. Oktober 2013)

Meinetwegen, ist ja auch nachvollziehbar, denn Staffel 2-4 hatten ja jeweils das doppelte an Folgen zu bieten, im Vgl. zur bereits erschienenen Staffel 5. Ist jetzt zwar kein Diskussionsthema was mich um den Schlaf bringt und tagelanger Debatten bedarf, aber irgendwie finde ich das ganze verwirrend.

Entweder man macht eine komplette Staffel 5 mit beiden zusammen, nennt es St. 5 und 6, oder schreibt eben gleich überall 5.1 und 5.2 hin. So ein Getue gibt es sonst nirgends.


----------



## Jabberwocky (11. Oktober 2013)

Alleine schon die Möglichkeit eine Staffel in zwei Teilen zu verkaufen, bringt nunmal mehr Geld. Breaking Bad mag eine der besten Serien überhaupt sein, trotzdem geht es den Produzenten hauptsächlich ums liebe Geld 
Jedenfalls ist mir nichts anderes bekannt, damals bei Lost war ja ein Streik für ne längere Pause schuld.

Ich schaue alles auf deutsch und warte sehnsüchtigst auf die letzten Folgen 

oooooooohhhhh Heisenberg


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

Das Finale war echt so wie mans voraussehen hat können  
Freu mich schon die Serien nochmals zu sichten.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (15. Oktober 2013)

Trotzdem hätte ich Jessy gerne tot gesehen i.wie am Ende...


----------



## El-Ahrairah (15. Oktober 2013)

Nein, bloß nicht. Bei mir wärs eher Marie oder Skyler...


----------



## Low (15. Oktober 2013)

Spoiler



Walt hätte nicht sterben dürfen dafür seine Familie. Perfektes Ende.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Info darüber, was Gus früher in Chile bzw. Kolumbien gemacht hat? In Staffel 4 gibt es ja eine Rückblende, in welcher Gus und sein Partner in den 90ern in der Villa zusammen mit Drogenboss Don Eladio zu sehen sind. Während sein Partner von Hector Salamanca erschossen wird sagt Eladio zu Gus, der einzige Grund, warum er noch lebt ist, dass er weiß wer wirklich ist. 

Aber irgendwie wird das im Nachhinein nicht aufgeklärt - insgesamt ist ja Gustavo Fring mit die geheimnisvollste und interessanteste Figur in BrBa. Später wird nur noch erwähnt, dass er aus Chile eingewandert ist, wennauch seine Unterlagen im Pinochet Regime "abhanden gekommen" sein sollen. Ich meine aber, dass in einer weit früheren Rückblende der jüngere Hector Salamanca am Telefon vom "Fettkoch" spricht und in dem Zusammenhang sagt: "Never trust a Colombian".

Ist zwar nur eine Randnotiz, aber da ich gerade alles nochmal von anfang an durch schaue, hätte mich dies als einer der wenigen unaufgeklärten Storyinhalte interessiert.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (16. Dezember 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Info darüber, was Gus früher in Chile bzw. Kolumbien gemacht hat? In Staffel 4 gibt es ja eine Rückblende, in welcher Gus und sein Partner in den 90ern in der Villa zusammen mit Drogenboss Don Eladio zu sehen sind. Während sein Partner von Hector Salamanca erschossen wird sagt Eladio zu Gus, der einzige Grund, warum er noch lebt ist, dass er weiß wer wirklich ist.
> 
> Aber irgendwie wird das im Nachhinein nicht aufgeklärt - insgesamt ist ja Gustavo Fring mit die geheimnisvollste und interessanteste Figur in BrBa. Später wird nur noch erwähnt, dass er aus Chile eingewandert ist, wennauch seine Unterlagen im Pinochet Regime "abhanden gekommen" sein sollen. Ich meine aber, dass in einer weit früheren Rückblende der jüngere Hector Salamanca am Telefon vom "Fettkoch" spricht und in dem Zusammenhang sagt: "Never trust a Colombian".
> 
> Ist zwar nur eine Randnotiz, aber da ich gerade alles nochmal von anfang an durch schaue, hätte mich dies als einer der wenigen unaufgeklärten Storyinhalte interessiert.


 
Wurde doch gesagt. Er war Geschäftsmann, hatte wohl also irgendeine Firma schon am Laufen und hatte einen Namen, bzw war bekannt. Wegen der Kohle wollte er dann ins Drogengeschäft. Sollte das nicht stimmen, sorry, mein Gedächtnis ist in sowas extrem schlecht, aber so habe ich es in Erinnerung.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. Dezember 2013)

Nee, nicht ganz. Er hatte wohl schon vorher eine kriminelle Vergangenheit, da er scheinbar aus Kolumbien stammt. Deswegen konnte man über ihn in Chile auch keine Daten finden, weil er sich wohl eine neue Identität inkl. der "Los Pollos Hermanos" - Story verschafft hatte. Er fragte u.a. ja auch nochmal bei Mike nach, ob dieser irgendwas über seine Vergangenheit finden konnte. Dessen Antwort war ja, dass wenn selbst er nichts herausbekommt, die Polizei erst recht nichts finden wird...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (17. Dezember 2013)

Hab jetzt auch mal angefangen.
Bin bei Staffel 2 Episode 5.
Hat mich richtig in seinen bann gezogen.


----------



## bne93 (17. Dezember 2013)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Ähm, und warum wird die dann überall so deklariert? Meist lese ich entweder was von Finale Season oder Season 6.
> Zum Beispiel hier: klick und klick


 
Das ist wohl ein Schachzug, um die beiden halben Staffeln getrennt voneinander vermarkten zu können. 

(siehe Breaking Bad: Apple entschädigt Staffelpass-Besitzer mit iTunes-Gutschein - NETZWELT)


----------



## Metalic (17. Dezember 2013)

Anfangs dachte ich auch: Was soll der Scheiß mit dem Aufteilen der letzten Staffel?

Aber mittlerweile. Hey die erste Staffel hat auch nur sieben Folgen. Und für eine Serie wie BB bin ich auch bereit zweimal Geld auszugeben. Außerdem hätten alle Fans die die Serie erst auf Bluray/DvD schauen (so wie ich) bis jetzt warten müssen um die letzte Staffel sehen zu können wären alle 16 Folgen in einem Paket gewesen. So konnte ich die ersten acht davon schon etwas früher sehen.

Na klar wollen die Jungs damit auch Geld verdienen. Aber wie schon gesagt, bei der Serie gönn ich es den Machern und den Schauspielern. Was die mit Breaking Bad abgeliefert haben entschädigt es für mich!


----------

